# Music Schools in Dubai



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anybody know any decent music school or music teacher in Dubai that they can recommend? Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone?? :confused2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's one in JBR which my friend uses although from the sounds of it, the teacher is more concerned with hitting on her than teaching her.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Gav! It's for my 3 year old son, so I'm obviously looking for someone a little patient. You think you could give me the contact details so I can get in touch with him? Thanks!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Dubai Musicians | Directory - Music Academies - The Music Institute (JBR)


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pamela,
I am a music teacher at the American School of Dubai with formal training in piano and trumpet, and extensive knowledge of the other typical band instruments and guitar.

Please don't hesitate to PM me and I can explain my teaching strategies and what I have done here in the states and what I hope to do for the ASD music program, as well as my growing number of private students in Dubai.

Cheers!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Jon! I'll pm you right away!


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

There's the Popular Music Institute in Wafi City.
Also one in Jumeirah Plaza - Kindermuzik or something?
Maybe one of the other small shopping centers on Jumeirah Beach Road - I always get them mixed up.

I don't know what they're like, just that they exist.

Or try the music department at a school - except they're all on holiday until end August.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Bonk! I appreciate it!


----------



## radost (Mar 4, 2011)

There is only one I can highly recommend - Centre for Musical Arts - one is in MOE and the other in Gold and Diamond Park


----------



## oslec (Sep 20, 2011)

*Music schools*

I highly recommend THE Music Institute in JBR. Very good teachers and friendly staff. This is their number 04-424 3818. Try them you will not be sorry.


----------



## radost (Mar 4, 2011)

I ll recommend Centre for Musical Arts in Mall of Emirates and Gold and Diamond Park. From little mozarts , kindermuzik to all levels of music education. Google it if you fancy.

Cheers


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Pammy ... Sachi's a concert pianist ... patience however .. well ...


----------



## shreeshru (Jan 4, 2012)

*Music Teacher*



pamela0810 said:


> Anybody know any decent music school or music teacher in Dubai that they can recommend? Appreciate your feedback!


Hi Mam 
I'm Shruthi basically from India.I can teach "classical and light music",i live in Dubai.If u could give me an opportunity that will be great. 

Thanks and regards


----------

